# my friend Gammu!!!



## 123yyz (10 mo ago)

This is Gammu. I brought him home 5 days ago and I’m actually in awe of how quickly he opened up to me. Such a brave little birdie and I’m so proud of him and so excited to get to know him  “he” might be a girl tho


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

So cute! And yes he is a he.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Gammu is a very handsome male! What a sweetheart. 💜*


----------

